# Jr. Gent I  rollerball



## Lenny (Jun 15, 2010)

This is the original Jr. Gent with what has to be my favorite wood, amboyna burl. Comments Good and Bad are welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 15, 2010)

that is some gorgeous wood isn't it!? Great Job Lenny, looks very nice!


----------



## boxerman (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## el_d (Jun 15, 2010)

I like it Lenny looks good.


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great!  One of my favorite woods too.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 16, 2010)

Well done Lenny. Good lookin stick of wood you turned. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wizard (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice looking pen. I love amboyna burl. It's elegant with that pen. Great job!


----------



## David Keller (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a classic.  Nicely done.


----------



## tim self (Jun 16, 2010)

this is Tim's inspector 12  I say it looks excellent!  Ready for a show!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen a pen of amboyna burl that I haven't liked.  Yours looks great!


----------



## islandturner (Jun 16, 2010)

Lenny said:


> This is the original Jr. Gent with what has to be my favorite wood, amboyna burl.


 
An outstanding pen, Lenny. You're really getting the photography figured out, too. I like the way you've managed to eliminate most of the bright reflection on the wood, allowing us to see lots of detail in the grain. Very nicely done!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 16, 2010)

islandturner said:


> An outstanding pen, Lenny. You're really getting the photography figured out, too. I like the way you've managed to eliminate most of the bright reflection on the wood, allowing us to see lots of detail in the grain. Very nicely done!


 

As for figuring out the photography ... it's still a struggle :biggrin:

In this case I finally thought to try turning OFF the flash and I guess it helped 
Someday I'll get better lights and something better to cover my cardboard lightbox. :tongue:

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 16, 2010)

Great piece of burl and I like the titanium kit...those are becoming my favorite!


----------



## Toni (Jun 16, 2010)

Lenny~Love it!!


----------

